# Question from an air force person to anyone in the army.................



## rob123 (13 Aug 2006)

do you know or have you ever heard of anyone in the cf turning a medal back in?. 

story:  i did a tour on the hmcs calgary in the persian gulf in 2003. we were awarded the S.W.A.S.M. with the afghanistan bar. i have never felt right wearing this seeing as the persian gulf is not south west asia. however with recent events (rest their souls) i feel positively guilty wearing an afghanistaan bar. i have asked around and nobody takes me seriously. 

an opinion from thos ein the army on this matter would be appreciated. especially advice on how to get rid of something i dont think i deserve

much thx

rob123


----------



## paracowboy (13 Aug 2006)

rob123 said:
			
		

> do you know or have you ever heard of anyone in the cf turning a medal back in?.
> 
> story:  i did a tour on the hmcs calgary in the persian gulf in 2003. we were awarded the S.W.A.S.M. with the afghanistan bar. i have never felt right wearing this seeing as the persian gulf is not south west asia. however with recent events (rest their souls) i feel positively guilty wearing an afghanistaan bar. i have asked around and nobody takes me seriously.
> 
> ...


 You were awarded a decoration for your service in the Fight for Freedom. Who are you to decide that your service is less than anyone else's? You did your part, and it was part of a giant machine. Wear your medal, if for no other reason than to recognize those who made the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## GAP (13 Aug 2006)

If you are part of the support mission, whether you actually had boots on the ground, you are entitled to wear the medal. For every guy outside the wire there is a 7-9 to 1 ratio of support. It may not seem important, until you don't have it. If you earned it, be proud of it.


----------



## rogsco (13 Aug 2006)

Wow, in one thread there is someone questioning whether a "TAV"  should be allowed to wear a medal and now someone wanting to turn his in because he feels guilty wearing it because of the capacity of his CF service. It boggles my mind.


----------



## rob123 (13 Aug 2006)

paracowboy: i believe i am the only one who can say that it was less. we escorted many munitions ships through the straits of hormuz, the most dangerous water on earth ( i am told), fended off approaches by "innocent" dows (odd looking and very fast watercraft), came really close to "mixing it up" with an iranian navy ship that was at least as good as us (equipment wise) and i almost shot up a tugboat (justifiably) in dubai while i was on sentry duty. however with all that we never had anyone killed.  

that was what i based my question on. i will however take your advice

thx for your time

rob123


----------



## kincanucks (13 Aug 2006)

Jesus wept.  Wear your medal and carry on.  More important things to worry about.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Aug 2006)

rob123,

Guys sat in the watch station in Tampa, Florida, for six months, and got the same medal. To each according to what he gave. You were part of the mission. Wear your awarded decoration with pride. You deserve it, or you wouldn't have got it. I see no need to try and convince someone that they're entitlied to wear something they earned. Whether they think so or not. It's a gov't decision. Wear it while in uniform, as required. When you retire, you can toss it in the drawer if that is your wish.


----------

